
Noam Chomsky on Where Artificial Intelligence Went Wrong  - wglb
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/08/noam-chomsky-on-where-artificial-intelligence-went-wrong/261637/?single_page=true#
======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4729068>

